# KI für Spiele



## hubi14nrw14 (19. Mrz 2016)

Hi, ich habe Vier-gewinnt programmiert, dass ist auch soweit fertig, aber ich würde gerne für das Spiel auch eine KI haben. Nur weiß ich leider nicht überhaupt nicht wie da am besten anfangen soll. Gibt es vllt ein paar gute Tutorials für Anfänger wie eine KI programmiert?


----------



## kneitzel (19. Mrz 2016)

Eventuell schaust Du Dir einmal den folgenden älteren Thread an:
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/ki-tutorials.142810/


----------

